# Irene 2000!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## claudine2006

2000 post pieni di domande, risposte, consigli, suggerimenti e gentilezza!


----------



## sabrinita85

Complimenti Ire!


----------



## lsp

2000 thanks (a fraction of the value of your 2000 posts)!!


----------



## saia

Complimenti Irene!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Complimenti e grazie di tutto..


----------



## AngelEyes

Irene,

You are so generous with your time and intellect. 

You're a wonderful and beautiful person.

Congratulations! 



AngelEyes


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Complimenti, Irene !!*


----------



## tie-break

Congratulazioni!


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie mille, amici! Siete così carini!!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Complimenti anche da me.


----------



## Saoul

E brava Irene, non abbiamo fatto in tempo a congratularci per i primi mille che ne sforni altrettanti! 

Complimentoni.
Saoul


----------



## Cecilio

*¡Enhorabuena por tus DOS MIL posts, Irene!
*
Tus comentarios son siempre agradables, interesantes y no les falta sentido del humor.

Por todo ello: *COMPLIMENTI!!*


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie infinite a tutti, davvero!


----------



## femmejolie

Complimenti Irene!
Non me n'ero resa conto! Non mi sono dimenticata di te.

Conoscendoti, a marzo sicuramente riuscirai a raggiungere i 3000 post.
Uhmmm...facendo i conti, alla fine dell'anno raggiungerai la belleza di 7000 post.
Come ti ho detto prima, sei molto brava in spagnolo.
Sei fantastica! Ho già visto che sei riuscita a mettere i link, ora devi soprascrivere qualche parolina (fai click col tasto sinistro del mouse sul link che hai dentro la casella e poi soprascrivi la parolina, all'inizio senza spazi, e poi se vuoi aggiungi gli spazi)

Grazie delle tue risposte piene di saggezza e bontà.
Una trentina di baci per la mia trentina prediletta.
Thank you to you!  (non lo dirò più)


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Complimenti Irene!
> Non me n'ero resa conto! Non mi sono dimenticata di te.
> 
> Conoscendoti, a marzo sicuramente riuscirai a raggiungere i 3000 post.
> Uhmmm...facendo i conti, alla fine dell'anno raggiungerai la belleza di 7000 post.
> Come ti ho detto prima, sei molto brava in spagnolo.
> Sei fantastica! Ho già visto che sei riuscita a mettere i link, ora devi soprascrivere qualche parolina (fai click col tasto sinistro del mouse sul link che hai dentro la casella e poi soprascrivi la parolina, all'inizio senza spazi, e poi se vuoi aggiungi gli spazi)
> 
> Grazie delle tue risposte piene di saggezza e bontà.
> Una trentina di baci per la mia trentina prediletta.
> Thank you to you!  (non lo dirò più)



Thank you to you as well!!  (Ragazzi, non correggetemi, è uno scherzo eh!!)

Grazie, sei proprio carina e gentile!
Per quanto riguarda i link..ora vedo di attivarmi e capire esattamente come fare


----------



## betulina

*Complimenti, Irene!!!!* Increíble que ya estés con 2000 (y muchos más, de hecho!)! Últimamente no podemos coincidir mucho, pero sigue así, guapa!!!


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias Betulina! Eres muy amable


----------

